# Redsea Reefer 170 conversion



## Simon (1 Oct 2015)

I've picked up a Redsea Reefer 170 and thought it would make a nice planted tank. Any advice on sump media and lighting?

Ultimately I want a very low mantainence tank that I can grow some nice mosses and plants in but needs very little attention! I plan to keep it lightly stocked with some Emperor Tetras and Galaxy Rasboras.


----------

